# Message from the President(QSM)



## QSMS_Larry (Aug 1, 2008)

*QUARTERSCALE MOTORSPORTS INC. 2009

MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT’S DESK*

I am sure we are all glad that 2008 is over. The poor economy has affected all business to some extent. It does appear there are many government programs in the works that will make 2009 a turnaround year. In preparation for this QMS has been busy the last few months developing the 2009 Lightning. There will be some minor refinements based on feedback we have received from our customers. No major changes are planned as the saying goes “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it”.

Yes the rumors are true. We have designed and are in the process of making the jig for a “tube” sprint car. You’re gonna love this one. Many years of experience has gone into the design of what we believe will be the best Quarter Scale Sprint Car ever built. Any ideas for a name for the new sprint car? One suggestion was “Thunder”?

Both of these cars will be ready for sale the first part of 2009. With these new cars coming out, a full stock of parts and our unmatched service we plan to maintain our position as the number one Quarter Scale manufacture in the country.

In the meantime take advantage of special pricing on the 2008 Lightning.

Yes. We will continue to build the awesome Predator Sprint car and the super fast Slingshot Pro Stock drag cars.

Thanks to John Ferguson for his tireless effort in making sure our customers get what they expect not only in complete cars but parts and his endless supply of technical advise based on 18 years experience in Quarter Scale. A big surprise to us was the large success of our “Ready To Run” packages. Although targeted for the new Quarter Scale racer many experienced QSAC members have purchased this package. We believe one main reason for this everything is new on the car and it is sold with the tires, gears etc you want and most of all John sets it before it leaves the shop. Several customers have told us they set them on the track and run competitively right out of the box.

Whitney Aguilar continues to take care of your parts orders, sending out her endless emails and being a joy to talk to on the phone.

David Lopez, a new 2008 addition to our team, has done a great job with our web site, all of our marketing material and soon will be completing out new online store. 

We have four dealers at present. Three in the United States and one in Australia. Please see our website for contact information. If you interested in becoming a dealer please email [email protected] or call him at 800-277-7745. 

A special thanks to Dennis Andrews for traveling all over the country competing in the QSAC NCS SERIES and bringing home a FIRST PLACE in the SPORTSMAN CLASS driving a LIGHTNING and a FIRST PLACE in the SPRINT CAR CLASS driving a PREDATOR.


----------

